# whining sound with stereo upgrade is this common?



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

I am going to have my stereo upgrade(MY 2003 530i) done professionally...

Is it common to get the "alternator whine"?


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

No; In a proper installation(professional or not) the system should be isolated enough not to whine. Good luck and enjoy the system.


----------



## kpytoi9 (Nov 5, 2003)

i actually have engine whine after putting in a sub and an amp. what should i do to have it corrected?


----------

